# I can't reply here



## jefmcg (19 Jan 2018)

Honestly, I assume this won't post either ... but ....

I just tried to reply to https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/advert-at-top-of-page-that-flashes.229528/ and it didn't work. Nothing happened. 

Have I been "discouraged" or is this a bug?


----------



## jefmcg (19 Jan 2018)

obviously I can post something here, but tested again. and can't post to thread above. Am I alone?


----------



## Slick (19 Jan 2018)

@Eddy Is having similar issues.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/advert-at-top-of-page-that-flashes.229528/#post-5121845


----------



## Slick (19 Jan 2018)

Sorry, misunderstood. No, I can post in that thread.


----------



## Spinney (19 Jan 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Honestly, I assume this won't post either ... but ....
> 
> I just tried to reply to https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/advert-at-top-of-page-that-flashes.229528/ and it didn't work. Nothing happened.
> 
> Have I been "discouraged" or is this a bug?



I can't see anything on your user that would prevent you from replying in site support.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Jan 2018)

Spinney said:


> I can't see anything on your user that would prevent you from replying in site support.


Thanks.

But nothing happens when I try to reply to @Eddy's thread

Tried again. Even with just a word, eg "test", nothing is added to that thread.

for the record, this was the reply I originally trying to post

---start---



Slick said:


> I don't see any adverts.


You paid money in the recent appeal.



Eddy said:


> "This is not a joke- you are the 1000000th visitor to this site


I am with you on dishonest, lying ads like this. They undermine my faith in a website that shows them, but not sure if there is any fix for them if google (or whomever) serves them up.

---end---

Edit: I can reply to other threads, just not Eddy's apparently
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/site-performance.229174/post-5121875


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But nothing happens when I try to reply to @Eddy's thread
> 
> ...


"Your browser sent a request the server didn't understand" seem familiar?


----------



## Slick (19 Jan 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But nothing happens when I try to reply to @Eddy's thread
> 
> ...


Ah, I reckon I would still rather pay than deal with some of these ads.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jan 2018)

No probs for me posting there.


----------



## srw (27 Jan 2018)

Do you, perchance, have AdBlock installed? I've just tried, in that thread, to point out that it blocks ads effectively, but my post wasn't accepted. (I think)

There's a thread somewhere below about AdBlock being a little over-zealous in blocking posting to one thread. A thread with "advert" in its title sounds like a prime candidate.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jan 2018)

Able to post here


----------



## Crackle (27 Jan 2018)

srw said:


> Do you, perchance, have AdBlock installed? I've just tried, in that thread, to point out that it blocks ads effectively, but my post wasn't accepted. (I think)
> 
> There's a thread somewhere below about AdBlock being a little over-zealous in blocking posting to one thread. A thread with "advert" in its title sounds like a prime candidate.


Yep, if I disable adblock the behaviour of that other thread changes


----------

